
Why the Landline Telephone Was the Perfect Tool (2012) - motohagiography
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/04/why-the-landline-telephone-was-the-perfect-tool/255930/
======
motohagiography
The article title is not as descriptive as the lede.

